# Faulty Elgin pocket watch



## gidfy (Aug 4, 2019)

i have a 1889 Elgin 7 Jewel Grade 73 Model 5 Class 11 Solid Silver Open Face Pocket Watch 18s that will run for a few hours then stop balance seems fine no wobble or anything i can't seem to figure out the problem has anyone got any ideas as to possible cause please


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Could be a number of things. Have you serviced it? Might be dirty jewels, dry oil, mainspring or other factors. I did have a similar case, turned out to be the Balance Cock Jewel was dirty, even though looked clean. Also does it stop if upside down, moved about?


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Totally agree stdape on this one, if the balance wheel is working fine then it is a case of working backwards to the mainspring via the train wheels.

So many areas that could need a dab of oil to allow everything to run smoothly.

A good clean and oil gets most movements running unless there is something more serious to sort out, but, if your movement is running for a couple of hours then it can't be anything too serious.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

If a mechanical watch is running without stopping, this still doesn`t mean that this watch is OK. Not even timekeeping shows the health of a watch…

There is a parameter - Amplitude of the balance oscillations, that actually shows the condition of the watch. When the watch is OK, then amplitude should be 250-330 degrees, equal in both horizontal positions, and a little less, but again equal in all vertical positions.

So, if somebody new to the world of watches, asks "Why my watch is stopping sometimes?" , the first thing that a watchmaker will ask, before give any answer, is " And what is the amplitude???"

If the amplitude id good, probably the watch will run with stability and no stops because of not enough energy coming to the balance will happen.

If the amplitude is weak, then the watch may stop easily in many situations, and good timekeeping will be impossible to achieve…

Weak amplitude means, that not enough energy comes to the balance from the mainspring thru transmition and escapement, or there are losses of energy in the balance itself…

Not enough energy can be because of bad or dirty bearrings, worn pinions, weak mainspring, worn or badly adjusted escapement parts…

Losses in the balance can be because of bed or dirty bearrings again, also bent hairspring, and improper collaboration with escapement…

If and old watch, that have not been running from many years, will have to be brought to life again, the first thing to do is to disassemble it, clean all the parts from old hardened oil, and inspect all parts for signs of ware. If needed, some parts must be repaired, replaced, or made by the watchmaker if no replacement is possible… Then all must be assembled, oiled, regulated…


----------



## gidfy (Aug 4, 2019)

im going to send it to a watch repair i know for a full service £75 but i can't fathom it im just not confident enough to take it apart myself thanks for the good advice guys


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

gidfy said:


> im going to send it to a watch repair i know for a full service £75 but i can't fathom it im just not confident enough to take it apart myself thanks for the good advice guys


 Good plan.

And no don't take it apart lol, you have more chance of winning the lottery than fixing it with zero experience.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nevenbekriev said:


> If a mechanical watch is running without stopping, this still doesn`t mean that this watch is OK. Not even timekeeping shows the health of a watch…
> 
> There is a parameter - Amplitude of the balance oscillations, that actually shows the condition of the watch. When the watch is OK, then amplitude should be 250-330 degrees, equal in both horizontal positions, and a little less, but again equal in all vertical positions.
> 
> ...


 if its an old, vintage or valuable watch, don't tinker with it. vin


----------



## gidfy (Aug 4, 2019)

thanks for all the advice


----------

